# Show us your latest Burberry Additions!



## Johnpauliegal

I couldn’t find a thread on latest additions to your collection. Do you have any new Burberry items you would like to share with us?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Julezah said:


> Mono mini PA available again!


Ok I’ll bite. 

This is my latest addition. An owl bag charm and crossbody bag BOTH from Burberry’s last sale; which I may add, is still going on (US).  






My daughter also got me the wallet shown. 





The wallet matches my bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This


----------



## bagpug

The Cube. Not planned, but fell in love instantly.


----------



## MonsieurMode

bagpug said:


> The Cube. Not planned, but fell in love instantly.



What are your thoughts on this? How's the size/mod shots?

Deciding if I like The Cube or the TB Bag more at the moment.


----------



## BettyLouboo

New lightweight scarf in classic beige [emoji4]
Love their Blue ribbon packaging [emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BettyLouboo said:


> New lightweight scarf in classic beige [emoji4]
> Love their Blue ribbon packaging [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4385093
> View attachment 4385095
> 
> View attachment 4385096


You are going to get good use out of that scarf.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bagpug said:


> The Cube. Not planned, but fell in love instantly.


I’ve never seen this before. Is it a new accessory? Can you tell me how big it is?  
TIA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Pollie-Jean said:


> This


Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Saw this new style 100% silk scarf yesterday and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Went back again today to get it. The SA modeling it helped for sure.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BettyLouboo said:


> Saw this new style 100% silk scarf yesterday and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Went back again today to get it. The SA modeling it helped for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4386253
> View attachment 4386254




I love your new scarf.   It looks great!  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## bagpug

MonsieurMode said:


> What are your thoughts on this? How's the size/mod shots?
> 
> Deciding if I like The Cube or the TB Bag more at the moment.


They are very different bags IMO. The Cube is very, very roomy and has a boxy shape. Will try to do some mod shots at the weekend.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your new scarf.   It looks great!  Enjoy wearing it.



Thank you


----------



## Shutupanddance

New to me - Burberry scarf. 

Much more navy in person and it’s fab with my coloring. I’m on the lookout for a nice Navy trench as well but I’m not in a hurry to get one


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up the Lightweight Wool and Silk scarf in Ash Rose during a work trip to Vegas. I can’t wait to finally wear it!


----------



## BettyLouboo

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4398347
> View attachment 4398348
> 
> Picked up the Lightweight Wool and Silk scarf in Ash Rose during a work trip to Vegas. I can’t wait to finally wear it!



Yay! Beautiful color! I contemplated that Ash Rose instead of the classic beige at the boutique for at least 20 mins.  But I just have too many pink, rosy scarves in my closet so I had to resist!  But now your photo is making me wonder whether I should go buy that one too! Eek^


----------



## Aerdem

Burberry Dk88 in black and silver with silver hardware. Bought the classic honey gabardine color with gold hardware last year for my birthday and wanted to add a cool tone this year. Was going to go for the all black/silver hardware, but this silver is stunning- some sort of coating on the leather which gives it a “space age sheen”. I figure I can always add the black later on... since this bag is discontinued I’d gamble that more classic colors were produced, and this silver is probably much more scarce! Had to jump on it!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Beasts print long dress  


Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I returned the grey Medium Belt , because it was so bluish and and decided for black


----------



## elly_fong

My burberry jacket during my trip to Europe last Dec. 
It is wind-proof and water-resistant, quite impressive when SA pour a cup of water on it just to show me that, and of course, I'm sold!


----------



## cwool

My first Burberry purchase


----------



## Bagzcloset

Just received the Burberry Derby Leather Honeybrook Medium Tote. Gorgeous colour and leather. Can be a tote or hobo bag when both sides are pulled in.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Riccardo Tisci bringing that _*fire*_ to Burberry! Kingdom motifs are so graphic and amazing


----------



## hokatie

My new Burberry sneakers, so comfy ❤️


----------



## hokatie

May I present to you my new wool coat, just came fresh in the mail .


----------



## Hobbsy

Aerdem said:


> Burberry Dk88 in black and silver with silver hardware. Bought the classic honey gabardine color with gold hardware last year for my birthday and wanted to add a cool tone this year. Was going to go for the all black/silver hardware, but this silver is stunning- some sort of coating on the leather which gives it a “space age sheen”. I figure I can always add the black later on... since this bag is discontinued I’d gamble that more classic colors were produced, and this silver is probably much more scarce! Had to jump on it!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aerdem

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## DestinyFate

hokatie said:


> May I present to you my new wool coat, just came fresh in the mail .


It's gorgeous! Is it very heavy?


----------



## hokatie

DestinyFate said:


> It's gorgeous! Is it very heavy?


Thank you! Yes, it’s a bit heavy that’s why I’m considering to return it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

All-things-Burberry obsession


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

3 eras of Burberry heritage check:


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bright Military Red Small Belt arrived today and I love it!


----------



## amstevens714

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> All-things-Burberry obsession



I love those rain boots on you! Can you pull down the top to they aren’t above the knee always?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

New pumps!


----------



## IreneDavis

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage


----------



## amstevens714

WillstarveforLV said:


> New pumps!
> View attachment 4471278



Omg - love


----------



## WillstarveforLV

amstevens714 said:


> Omg - love


Thank you !


----------



## ThePcollector

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I’ll bite.
> 
> This is my latest addition. An owl bag charm and crossbody bag BOTH from Burberry’s last sale; which I may add, is still going on (US).
> 
> View attachment 4323885
> 
> View attachment 4323881
> 
> 
> My daughter also got me the wallet shown.
> 
> View attachment 4323883
> 
> 
> 
> The wallet matches my bag.


LOVE


----------



## SSlovesbags

My new addition and much needed treat to myself


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Another vintage treasure I couldn't resist


----------



## Kodi325

Not to be worn at the same time, i promise. 

Kodi-


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

amstevens714 said:


> I love those rain boots on you! Can you pull down the top to they aren’t above the knee always?


Thanks AS! Yes for the scrunchy look


----------



## Ellaryn

Picked this scarf up recently! Love how it had the monogram, stripe, and check detail!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

2 scarfs


----------



## Rachlz burb

Johnpauliegal said:


> I couldn’t find a thread on latest additions to your collection. Do you have any new Burberry items you would like to share with us?


I’ve acquired this bag, my favorite color is hunter green so this was exceptionally beautiful to me.


----------



## ncabahug

My first Burberry! Beautiful, supple leather.


----------



## Rachlz burb

ncabahug said:


> My first Burberry! Beautiful, supple leather.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cecilienor

New scarf, Mid Camel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black , White and Grey  , square , not so huge
Perfect for my needs


----------



## martingail11

There are not a limited edition of Burberry products. You have listed some of them. It is good for whom looking branding products.


----------



## sky474

First Burberry bag. Got it in July and used it all summer


----------



## rugratsfc

My third red Burberry coat/jacket.

Got it from The Mall outlet shop in Tuscany a few weeks ago


----------



## WillstarveforLV

rugratsfc said:


> My third red Burberry coat/jacket.
> 
> Got it from The Mall outlet shop in Tuscany a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 4588999


Beautiful!


----------



## cecilienor

New Giant check cashmere scarf ❄


----------



## stk

Received my first Burberry item over thanksgivings! Vintage check mini canvas backpack. So cute, I love it!


----------



## enshogirl

New Thomas Bear I picked up at the outlet in Wrentham, MA today.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today I got a new watch and bandeau from my better half


----------



## Highestcloud

Just got myself a new classic cashmere scarf to replace the same 3 year old scarf. I’ve noticed the tag is different I do prefer the old tag tbh. And the color is a bit lighter on the new one, maybe the old one is just very dirty haha. I’m very happy with both!


----------



## Rocaille

Third time's a charm. 

I've made bustier/corset tops with my mom out of Comic Con bags so I've developed an interest in corset style/design clothing. After I saw this hoodie somewhere, I loved the unique design and tried to get my hands on one. Saks tried placing an in-store order for me twice, only to cancel it due to out of stocks. (First time I ordered, the girl misspelled everything, probably trying to multitask me on the phone and someone in store that needed a room opened. Second time, I went to the physical store and different girl helped me place the order with the correct information.) I was ready to give up on it completely, until I got an e-mail from Saks saying a limited supply of Smalls were restocked. (I had tried the off-shoulder version from Burberry's boutique in person to check the fit of the main body of the jacket/top in Small and confirmed this was my size.) It came today – got nervous because the box was opened but the jacket was safe and came on a hanger with my packing slip/receipt. It fits and I'm thrilled!


----------



## IntheOcean

New to me Kirley bag. Love it.  Fits a lot, but looks nice and not that big when it's half-empty. My first Burberry item but definitely not the last. Huge thanks to Terite for authenticating.


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Sunday brunch 
Burberry mini bag


----------



## angel4Love

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Sunday brunch
> Burberry mini bag



I love the Macken! I've been eyeing the pale orchid color, it looks like a good neutral tone. Have you personally seen the color?


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Deleted


----------



## WinterBlossom89

angel4Love said:


> I love the Macken! I've been eyeing the pale orchid color, it looks like a good neutral tone. Have you personally seen the color?


Forgive me... what is Macken?


----------



## angel4Love

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Forgive me... what is Macken?


Ohh sorry..it's the style name of the bag you posted


----------



## WinterBlossom89

angel4Love said:


> Ohh sorry..it's the style name of the bag you posted


I just check the invoice and found out that Crimson was the color and Macken was the name. Thanks
I always thought that the bags name was Crimson


----------



## WinterBlossom89

angel4Love said:


> I love the Macken! I've been eyeing the pale orchid color, it looks like a good neutral tone. Have you personally seen the color?


I only seen the blue and the red one. Would love to get the white pale in bigger size too.


----------



## angel4Love

WinterBlossom89 said:


> I only seen the blue and the red one. Would love to get the white pale in bigger size too.



The Crimson color is beautiful too but i am leaning towards the pale orchid. How much does it fit inside?


----------



## angel4Love

WinterBlossom89 said:


> I just check the invoice and found out that Crimson was the color and Macken was the name. Thanks
> I always thought that the bags name was Crimson



LOL..i've stalked it long enough to make sure i remember the name when i search for it online


----------



## HeatherGrace

This is fabulous! I can see why it’s so appealing.  What a great find - congrats!



Rocaille said:


> Third time's a charm.
> 
> I've made bustier/corset tops with my mom out of Comic Con bags so I've developed an interest in corset style/design clothing. After I saw this hoodie somewhere, I loved the unique design and tried to get my hands on one. Saks tried placing an in-store order for me twice, only to cancel it due to out of stocks. (First time I ordered, the girl misspelled everything, probably trying to multitask me on the phone and someone in store that needed a room opened. Second time, I went to the physical store and different girl helped me place the order with the correct information.) I was ready to give up on it completely, until I got an e-mail from Saks saying a limited supply of Smalls were restocked. (I had tried the off-shoulder version from Burberry's boutique in person to check the fit of the main body of the jacket/top in Small and confirmed this was my size.) It came today – got nervous because the box was opened but the jacket was safe and came on a hanger with my packing slip/receipt. It fits and I'm thrilled!





Rocaille said:


> Third time's a charm.
> 
> I've made bustier/corset tops with my mom out of Comic Con bags so I've developed an interest in corset style/design clothing. After I saw this hoodie somewhere, I loved the unique design and tried to get my hands on one. Saks tried placing an in-store order for me twice, only to cancel it due to out of stocks. (First time I ordered, the girl misspelled everything, probably trying to multitask me on the phone and someone in store that needed a room opened. Second time, I went to the physical store and different girl helped me place the order with the correct information.) I was ready to give up on it completely, until I got an e-mail from Saks saying a limited supply of Smalls were restocked. (I had tried the off-shoulder version from Burberry's boutique in person to check the fit of the main body of the jacket/top in Small and confirmed this was my size.) It came today – got nervous because the box was opened but the jacket was safe and came on a hanger with my packing slip/receipt. It fits and I'm thrilled!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

angel4Love said:


> The Crimson color is beautiful too but i am leaning towards the pale orchid. How much does it fit inside?


I can put my LV agenda pm, LV mini pochette and iphone XS in it. It still have spare for sunglasses too


----------



## WinterBlossom89

WinterBlossom89 said:


> I can put my LV agenda pm, LV mini pochette and iphone XS in it. It still have spare for sunglasses too


----------



## BritAbroad

I have been hunting high and low for this green Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday - in my size! I can't wait for it to arrive...


----------



## IntheOcean

BritAbroad said:


> I have been hunting high and low for this green Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday - in my size! I can't wait for it to arrive...


Wow! That is one stunning coat!  And in green, no less. Please post photos when it arrives!


----------



## BritAbroad

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! That is one stunning coat!  And in green, no less. Please post photos when it arrives!


Thank you, *IntheOcean* I will do!


----------



## rowdy3

Bought this hoodie at the San Marcos outlets. Love the gold zipper on it and it’s great for Florida winters.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I just bought this beauty, wool/silk check ombre grey. So happy with this scarf!


----------



## IntheOcean

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 4685420
> View attachment 4685418
> 
> I just bought this beauty, wool/silk check ombre grey. So happy with this scarf!


Congrats! It's a lovely scarf, very versatile.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! It's a lovely scarf, very versatile.


Thank you, I feel so too!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

BritAbroad said:


> I have been hunting high and low for this green Prorsum coat for _years_ and I finally found it yesterday - in my size! I can't wait for it to arrive...


What a magnificent coat!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

This is my latest addition the Buberry Merino Wool House Check Square Shawl!


----------



## IntheOcean

Norwegian Girl said:


> This is my latest addition the Buberry Merino Wool House Check Square Shawl!
> View attachment 4691357


Congrats! Beautiful and a forever piece.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats! Beautiful and a forever piece.


Thank you


----------



## MooMooVT

rowdy3 said:


> Bought this hoodie at the San Marcos outlets. Love the gold zipper on it and it’s great for Florida winters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682968


How is the San Marcos outlet? Is it worth the trip? I'm in N Austin and thinking about going down for the day once all the COVID/economic meltdown subside. Love this hoodie!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I totally lucked out  and got myself this stunning Burberry Prorsum Cashmere Wool Big Check blanket Cape! Can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow


----------



## IntheOcean

Norwegian Girl said:


> I totally lucked out  and got myself this stunning Burberry Prorsum Cashmere Wool Big Check blanket Cape! Can't wait for it to arrive tomorrow
> View attachment 4696405
> View attachment 4696406
> View attachment 4696408


Wow, I love this! Love the Big check pattern. It looks sooo comfy.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, I love this! Love the Big check pattern. It looks sooo comfy.


Thank you! It arrived yesterday and I am so pleased! Warm and soft and beautiful! I prefer the big check pattern too.


----------



## rowdy3

MooMooVT said:


> How is the San Marcos outlet? Is it worth the trip? I'm in N Austin and thinking about going down for the day once all the COVID/economic meltdown subside. Love this hoodie!



Go! Besides Burberry they have Gucci, Versace, Bally, Saint Laurent and a few other stores. At Burberry the polos are about 20% cheaper than the store. In the back they have discount racks and can get pretty good deals. I’ve seen pea coats for 500 from 1300. Jeans for 120 from 300.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Does anyone have this little crossbody/clutch? I just purchased it via the outlet for my mom and thought it was so cute!


----------



## Gravitsap

cwool said:


> My first Burberry purchase
> Yay, congratulations! I have the same and it is my favorite bag
> 
> View attachment 4421317
> View attachment 4421313
> View attachment 4421314
> View attachment 4421315


----------



## Gravitsap

My new  backpack


----------



## Gravitsap

Here we go


----------



## Gravitsap

The only problem with it is I find the shoulder straps being too long for me. I have adjusted them as much as I could, but it still sits on my bum. I may need to get my tailor to look into it


----------



## kyuis2004

The Grace Bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

kyuis2004 said:


> The Grace Bag!
> View attachment 4768983


I don't think I've seen this before, very interesting design! Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## cecilienor

My latest addition for fall. Giant check cashmere scarf in Light grey.


----------



## allypuzes

Nice one what a nice collection.


----------



## HavPlenty

Bought these at the North Las Vegas Premium Outlets.


----------



## IntheOcean

HavPlenty said:


> Bought these at the North Las Vegas Premium Outlets.
> 
> View attachment 4864579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864584


Sooo lovely! Congrats.


----------



## HavPlenty

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo lovely! Congrats.


Thank you.


----------



## Efenig91

My new Hart TB monogram canvas pouch! So much room I love it!


----------



## rowdy3

Purchased this at the burberry outlet in Orlando. Burberry.com has it for $470 and I paid $100 with tax. They were having great sales this past weekend.


----------



## AndreaM99

My better half surprised me for my Name's Day with this gorgeous scarf in Alabaster color. Absolutely love it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

A secondhand steal I cleaned up...


----------



## Efenig91

So excited for my Wool Fringe Plaid scarf! I’ve been looking for the right one for so long ❤️ I will post pics once it comes in the mail but here is a preview


----------



## Efenig91

Finally came in and I love it! Enough to keep you warm without sweating.


----------



## IntheOcean

Efenig91 said:


> Finally came in and I love it! Enough to keep you warm without sweating.
> 
> View attachment 4972971


Classic and beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Voodoo

Efenig91 said:


> Finally came in and I love it! Enough to keep you warm without sweating.
> 
> View attachment 4972971



Ahhhh gorgeous!


----------



## Efenig91

Voodoo said:


> Ahhhh gorgeous!


Thank you! I’ve had to be a bit more careful zipping my coat up because of the fringe boarding the entire scarf. It’s the perfect thickness ❤️


----------



## Selenet

My new to me but vintage Burberry shearling trench coat! So warm and beautiful, I love it!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5032831
> 
> View attachment 5032832
> 
> My new to me but vintage Burberry shearling trench coat! So warm and beautiful, I love it!


SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!!!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Got this beauty one week ago!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Lovely scarf!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Another babe!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5050384


----------



## BringMyBurberry

An oldie but goodie. THE BEST cardholder EVER! I've had it for 5 years now, i think.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5050395


----------



## BringMyBurberry

BettyLouboo said:


> New lightweight scarf in classic beige [emoji4]
> Love their Blue ribbon packaging [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4385093
> View attachment 4385095
> 
> View attachment 4385096


LOVE THIS ONE!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

BettyLouboo said:


> Saw this new style 100% silk scarf yesterday and couldn’t stop thinking about it. Went back again today to get it. The SA modeling it helped for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4386253
> View attachment 4386254


DEAD!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I’ll bite.
> 
> This is my latest addition. An owl bag charm and crossbody bag BOTH from Burberry’s last sale; which I may add, is still going on (US).
> 
> View attachment 4323885
> 
> View attachment 4323881
> 
> 
> My daughter also got me the wallet shown.
> 
> View attachment 4323883
> 
> 
> 
> The wallet matches my bag.


DEAD with this wallet!


----------



## averagejoe

BringMyBurberry said:


> Another babe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050384





BringMyBurberry said:


> An oldie but goodie. THE BEST cardholder EVER! I've had it for 5 years now, i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5050395


Your pictures aren't showing for these two posts!

Any modelling shots with your Pocket bag? I think you are the first guy here that has shared this bag. Would be nice to see how it looks on a guy.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

averagejoe said:


> Your pictures aren't showing for these two posts!
> 
> Any modelling shots with your Pocket bag? I think you are the first guy here that has shared this bag. Would be nice to see how it looks on a guy.


I will rey-load the picture later. I am not sure what happened to it. ---- I only have one modeling shot at the store. --- It is sitting in my closet in the US. I got it the weekend before I traveled. --- I will post that picture later today as well.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

uploading again ...


----------



## BringMyBurberry

BringMyBurberry said:


> I will rey-load the picture later. I am not sure what happened to it. ---- I only have one modeling shot at the store. --- It is sitting in my closet in the US. I got it the weekend before I traveled. --- I will post that picture later today as well.


I took this one at the store, but I can post some close-up pictures of the bag if ya'll want to see it. It is sitting in my closet in the US.


----------



## averagejoe

BringMyBurberry said:


> I took this one at the store, but I can post some close-up pictures of the bag if ya'll want to see it. It is sitting in my closet in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061170


Do you plan on carrying the bag with the strap more, or with the top-handle?


----------



## gregbeajon2020

I love my new (to me) bag  . I know some don't like mixing brands but the scarf I got from Gucci seems to match great with the Burberry pattern


----------



## IntheOcean

gregbeajon2020 said:


> I love my new (to me) bag  . I know some don't like mixing brands but the scarf I got from Gucci seems to match great with the Burberry pattern
> View attachment 5067609


They look really pretty together!


----------



## Saz93

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5032831
> 
> View attachment 5032832
> 
> My new to me but vintage Burberry shearling trench coat! So warm and beautiful, I love it!


This looks so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## slytheringirl

Just got the Lola bag in grainy leather last weekend. I’m absolutely in love with this  I love the size, color, design and the silver hardware.

This is my first flap bag, and it doesn’t annoy me as much as I had expected since I had always preferred my bags to zip up. I think I might actually prefer flap bags now, but maybe this bag just makes it so easy to get in and out of. I feel my things are very secure even when the bag isn’t all the way closed.


----------



## IntheOcean

slytheringirl said:


> Just got the Lola bag in grainy leather last weekend. I’m absolutely in love with this  I love the size, color, design and the silver hardware.
> 
> This is my first flap bag, and it doesn’t annoy me as much as I had expected since I had always preferred my bags to zip up. I think I might actually prefer flap bags now, but maybe this bag just makes it so easy to get in and out of. I feel my things are very secure even when the bag isn’t all the way closed.
> 
> View attachment 5090164


Congrats on getting your Lola, it's so pretty  and I completely agree on how easy it is to carry a flap bag


----------



## slytheringirl

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on getting your Lola, it's so pretty  and I completely agree on how easy it is to carry a flap bag



Thank you, I'm more than happy with it  Yes! I wore it out running errands and also to the mall. Each time I paid for something, I was able to just put my wallet in my bag real quick and worry about properly closing it later while also seeing that my things were secure even though it wasn't closed properly. I can probably wear it all day without properly closing the flap without having my things spill out. That is something that I can't do with my bags that zip (both now and the ones I had before), or my backpack bag. I might be leaning towards flap bags from now on.


----------



## IntheOcean

slytheringirl said:


> Thank you, I'm more than happy with it  Yes! I wore it out running errands and also to the mall. Each time I paid for something, I was able to just put my wallet in my bag real quick and worry about properly closing it later while also seeing that my things were secure even though it wasn't closed properly. I can probably wear it all day without properly closing the flap without having my things spill out. That is something that I can't do with my bags that zip (both now and the ones I had before), or my backpack bag. I might be leaning towards flap bags from now on.


One of the reasons I love the Proenza Schouler PS1. Same setup  Super easy to wear. If I'm carrying a bag with a zipper, I have to always make sure it's closed, just in case someone tries to steal something.

Oh, and I love your username, as a fellow Slytherin


----------



## slytheringirl

IntheOcean said:


> One of the reasons I love the Proenza Schouler PS1. Same setup  Super easy to wear. If I'm carrying a bag with a zipper, I have to always make sure it's closed, just in case someone tries to steal something.
> 
> Oh, and I love your username, as a fellow Slytherin



Yes, and I love how the flaps pretty much cover the whole bag for more security. I didn't even think of that, but that is true. Then again I wear my crossbody bags so that the bag sits somewhere on the front of my body. I've seen other people wear their bags so that the bag itself is in the back. I'd be too afraid to bump it into something without even knowing it, though of course with my backpack I know  it's supposed to be in back so it's fine.

Haha, thank you! Always nice to meet a fellow Slytherin  I also like your name and avatar. Totally obsessed with the ocean


----------



## IntheOcean

slytheringirl said:


> Yes, and I love how the flaps pretty much cover the whole bag for more security. I didn't even think of that, but that is true. Then again I wear my crossbody bags so that the bag sits somewhere on the front of my body. I've seen other people wear their bags so that the bag itself is in the back. I'd be too afraid to bump it into something without even knowing it, though of course with my backpack I know  it's supposed to be in back so it's fine.
> 
> Haha, thank you! Always nice to meet a fellow Slytherin  I also like your name and avatar. Totally obsessed with the ocean


Thank you. Same! Love the ocean and any body of water, really. Hopefully, one day I'll live somewhere near the beach 

I always carry my bags on long straps crossbody. Otherwise they'd slide right off my shoulder! And strictly in front, yep. Also, it's just easier for myself to reach into the bag if it's in front of me. I do tht because of pickpocketers, too, but it's just handier that way. You can see right into it, no need to swing it around.


----------



## slytheringirl

@IntheOcean I'm the same. Yes, same!!

That's part of the reason I switched to crossbody. It doesn't slip on your shoulder, easier to access, and you have a hands free day.


----------



## gregbeajon2020

I am loving my new bag


----------



## slytheringirl

gregbeajon2020 said:


> I am loving my new bag



Beautiful bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

gregbeajon2020 said:


> I am loving my new bag


So beautiful!  Do you know its name?


----------



## gregbeajon2020

IntheOcean said:


> So beautiful!  Do you know its name?


It's the Bartow Leather Hobo (tag says lg bartow lgl burberry hobo). I don't think many are online anymore. I was lucky to find one - good luck!!









						Burberry Large Bartow Hobo Bag
					

Shop sally1815's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Preloved grainy leather large hobo bag with decorative turnlock clasp with a single flat shoulder strap with chain. Single zip closure , fine textile lining.




					poshmark.com
				











						Burberry Medium Bartow Black Buffalo Grainy Leather Hobo Bag
					

A classic Burberry hobo in grainy black leather with gold-tone hardware. Details include an adjustable shoulder strap, belted turn lock, and black textile interior with one open and one zip pocket.   Type of Material: Leather Color: Black Lining: Black fine textile Pockets: Interior Zip...




					www.tradesy.com
				





			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/hobos/burberry-bartow-leather-hobo-68og3?position=1


----------



## IntheOcean

gregbeajon2020 said:


> It's the Bartow Leather Hobo (tag says lg bartow lgl burberry hobo). I don't think many are online anymore. I was lucky to find one - good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Large Bartow Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Shop sally1815's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Preloved grainy leather large hobo bag with decorative turnlock clasp with a single flat shoulder strap with chain. Single zip closure , fine textile lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Medium Bartow Black Buffalo Grainy Leather Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> A classic Burberry hobo in grainy black leather with gold-tone hardware. Details include an adjustable shoulder strap, belted turn lock, and black textile interior with one open and one zip pocket.   Type of Material: Leather Color: Black Lining: Black fine textile Pockets: Interior Zip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/hobos/burberry-bartow-leather-hobo-68og3?position=1


Love the details on this bag, especially the chain!


----------



## Veroyoga

Did not find a thread for new addition from the preloved market so I tought I'll post here : Haymarket check canvas tote in very good condition


----------



## m2466d

I bought this one at a 2nd hand store for my wife but she’s not crazy about it.  Does anyone have any opinion on whether it’s real?  It has a white tag on the inside that says “all man-made materials made in China.  Thank you.


----------



## Veroyoga

m2466d said:


> I bought this one at a 2nd hand store for my wife but she’s not crazy about it.  Does anyone have any opinion on whether it’s real?  It has a white tag on the inside that says “all man-made materials made in China.  Thank you.


The rules of the forum demand that authentication should be asked in the tread dedicated to this.
I'm not an authenticator but I have a couple of Burberry bags and I veer towards fake with what I can see.


----------



## m2466d

Veroyoga said:


> The rules of the forum demand that authentication should be asked in the tread dedicated to this.
> I'm not an authenticator but I have a couple of Burberry bags and I veer towards fake with what I can see.


Hi Veroyoga, thank you for your reply.  I know this is silly but I can’t find where to start a new thread so I posted it as a reply here since it’s a new addition to my wife’s extensive (from my point of view) bag collection.  Thank you for giving me your opinion on the bag, it’s appreciated...I’ll try to figure out how to open a new thread.


----------



## Veroyoga

m2466d said:


> Hi Veroyoga, thank you for your reply.  I know this is silly but I can’t find where to start a new thread so I posted it as a reply here since it’s a new addition to my wife’s extensive (from my point of view) bag collection.  Thank you for giving me your opinion on the bag, it’s appreciated...I’ll try to figure out how to open a new thread.


Here is the link to the Authenticate this Burberry thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/
Please do post your request in this thread and do not start a new one.
Read the very first message at the beginning for the criterias to respect to have a proper authentication. Thank you


----------



## m2466d

Veroyoga said:


> Here is the link to the Authenticate this Burberry thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/
> Please do post your request in this thread and do not start a new one.
> Read the very first message at the beginning for the criterias to respect to have a proper authentication. Thank you


I’m not very good at this, Veroyoga.  I went to the link and hit reply but it didn’t show in this post.  I’ll try to delete it.  Thank you for taking the time to help me.


----------



## Veroyoga

m2466d said:


> I’m not very good at this, Veroyoga.  I went to the link and hit reply but it didn’t show in this post.  I’ll try to delete it.  Thank you for taking the time to help me.


Here is a picture of the label inside one of my Burberry. Does the label in yours look similar?


----------



## m2466d

Veroyoga said:


> Here is a picture of the label inside one of my Burberry. Does the label in yours look similar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117380
> View attachment 5117380
> View attachment 5117382


No, it’s a plain white tag.  It only says made from man-made materials Made in China.  Lol, after seeing your tag I’m not feeling too confident about it being authentic.


----------



## Veroyoga

m2466d said:


> No, it’s a plain white tag.  It only says made from man-made materials Made in China.  Lol, after seeing your tag I’m not feeling too confident about it being authentic.


The signs for me that your bag couldn't be authentic is the name's font on the metal plate that looks off to me (there's a few characteristics of certains letters to look for), and the lines of the check pattern are not matching and aligned from one part of the bag to the next. This is what I know about Burberry and again, I'm not an authenticator on this forum.
The fabric label is not the only thing to look for when authenticating a bag, as I have another Burberry that does not have such a label inside. 
So I hope you didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## Strep2031

My very first Burberry piece and RTW. I am slowly trying to build a capsule RTW wardrobe that will take me through the seasons where I live. For Fall/Winter, a great cardigan is my go to so I am super excited to start wearing. Rakuten has a 10% cash back for Bergdorf so that was sweet.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Strep2031 said:


> My very first Burberry piece and RTW. I am slowly trying to build a capsule RTW wardrobe that will take me through the seasons where I live. For Fall/Winter, a great cardigan is my go to so I am super excited to start wearing. Rakuten has a 10% cash back for Bergdorf so that was sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160556


I absolutely LOVE this piece!!!!! Excellent purchase!! Simply EXCELLENT!


----------



## Strep2031

BringMyBurberry said:


> I absolutely LOVE this piece!!!!! Excellent purchase!! Simply EXCELLENT!


Thank you . It is more stunning than it shows in pics. If you or anyone else has any suggestions on how to minimize pilling that would be great. My cardigans are usually lightweight and silk blend so pilling has never been a concern.


----------



## Strep2031

Still taking advantage of the 10% cash back from Rakuten. Saks is also running their gift card promotion. I am loving the detailing on Burberry’s outerwear.


----------



## IntheOcean

Strep2031 said:


> Still taking advantage of the 10% cash back from Rakuten. Saks is also running their gift card promotion. I am loving the detailing on Burberry’s outerwear.
> View attachment 5174325
> View attachment 5174326
> View attachment 5174327


Very nice coat!  Congrats.


----------



## Strep2031

IntheOcean said:


> Very nice coat!  Congrats.


Thank you IntheOcean


----------



## Efenig91

Just ordered my Nylon Buckleigh tote from The Real Real! I had one 10 years ago that I loved but had to sell due to financial hardships that arose at the time. The one I had before was navy blue but couldn’t find one in decent shape and the old one also didn’t have the tassels coming out the sides. I love this tote for its versatility and it’s durability. Can’t wait to hold it in person!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Strep2031 said:


> Still taking advantage of the 10% cash back from Rakuten. Saks is also running their gift card promotion. I am loving the detailing on Burberry’s outerwear.
> View attachment 5174325
> View attachment 5174326
> View attachment 5174327


Living for this jacket!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## TiteCath

My 3 New pairs!


----------



## slytheringirl

TiteCath said:


> My 3 New pairs!
> 
> View attachment 5211409



Love the boots!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

averagejoe said:


> Do you plan on carrying the bag with the strap more, or with the top-handle?


This weekend, I am carrying it crossbody, but a few times I used the handle and it was a vibe.


----------



## mlvby_78

In love with my Title Bag


----------



## BringMyBurberry

mlvby_78 said:


> In love with my Title Bag
> 
> View attachment 5216761


Obsessed!!!!!


----------



## jaded

slytheringirl said:


> Just got the Lola bag in grainy leather last weekend. I’m absolutely in love with this  I love the size, color, design and the silver hardware.
> 
> This is my first flap bag, and it doesn’t annoy me as much as I had expected since I had always preferred my bags to zip up. I think I might actually prefer flap bags now, but maybe this bag just makes it so easy to get in and out of. I feel my things are very secure even when the bag isn’t all the way closed.
> 
> View attachment 5090164



I JUST got this bag (well, it's a Christmas gift so I have to wait a few more weeks... I'm impatient! lol). Do you wear it crossbody? If so, do you find it comfy? I noticed the strap length is a few inches shorter than the crossbody bags I usually wear so I was wondering about this! It's hard for me to tell from pics because the models are all way taller than me!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

jaded said:


> I JUST got this bag (well, it's a Christmas gift so I have to wait a few more weeks... I'm impatient! lol). Do you wear it crossbody? If so, do you find it comfy? I noticed the strap length is a few inches shorter than the crossbody bags I usually wear so I was wondering about this! It's hard for me to tell from pics because the models are all way taller than me!


Amazing! So excited for you. Congratulations! Christmas is just around the corner. We will be here waiting for your reveal! --- About the strap: Shorter straps are super in right now. You can also order an additional longer strap in store if you need to.


----------



## slytheringirl

jaded said:


> I JUST got this bag (well, it's a Christmas gift so I have to wait a few more weeks... I'm impatient! lol). Do you wear it crossbody? If so, do you find it comfy? I noticed the strap length is a few inches shorter than the crossbody bags I usually wear so I was wondering about this! It's hard for me to tell from pics because the models are all way taller than me!



Congratulations on getting this beauty! Looking forward to your reveal  I do wear  this bag crossbody. While it’s shorter, I do find this bag comfortable to wear. Then again, it’s all about preference. I usually wear my bags to the side rather than to the back like I sometimes see people wear their crossbodies. I’m 5’7” for reference. Let me know if you have anymore questions


----------



## jaded

slytheringirl said:


> Congratulations on getting this beauty! Looking forward to your reveal  I do wear  this bag crossbody. While it’s shorter, I do find this bag comfortable to wear. Then again, it’s all about preference. I usually wear my bags to the side rather than to the back like I sometimes see people wear their crossbodies. I’m 5’7” for reference. Let me know if you have anymore questions



Thank you so much! I tend to wear mostly to the side too (though still kinda at the front of my hip whereas the model is holding it either right in front of her or above her waist; similar to where it'd sit if carrying it double-strapped over the shoulder). I'm 5'5" so shorter than the model... but no wear as lean! Haha. Thank you for the info! I'm so excited to get the bag next weekend!


----------



## jaded

BringMyBurberry said:


> Amazing! So excited for you. Congratulations! Christmas is just around the corner. We will be here waiting for your reveal! --- About the strap: Shorter straps are super in right now. You can also order an additional longer strap in store if you need to.



Thanks for the info about both shorter straps being in (apparently I am not! lol) and about being able to order a longer strap if needed! I didn't know that was an option for bags like the Lola!!


----------



## missemarie33

TiteCath said:


> My 3 New pairs!
> 
> View attachment 5211409


can you tell me if those boots are comfortable? I have been considering them I think they're timeless


----------



## jaskg144

I’ve been looking for a black coat for a long time and this is the one I picked  I bought it pre-loved online.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Last one of 2022


----------



## Ryan

New Burberry hat, a Christmas gift from my husband


----------



## TiteCath

missemarie33 said:


> can you tell me if those boots are comfortable? I have been considering them I think they're timeless


 
Yes they are comfortable! A bit hard to put on the feet because there are no zippers but other than that, I love them!


----------



## BringMyBurberry




----------



## lill_canele

A little preparation for spring~


----------



## september1985

I was able to locate this mesh/sheer check parka in my size from the Saks sale!


----------



## mandaluv1119

lill_canele said:


> A little preparation for spring~
> 
> View attachment 5288396


I'm obsessed with the "soft violet" color and the blue interior. I just ordered the small zip wallet and can't wait to get it!


----------



## Mapia57

My new addition


----------



## mandaluv1119

Ahhh! She's here  The soft violet color and blue interior are impossibly beautiful (and not so pale as to be impractical) and it came impeccably packaged. My only tiny gripe is that this colorway costs $40 more than the black or pink but has a plastic zipper (the others have a metal zipper; the logo and zipper pull are metal). I love the tonal exterior and contrasting interior, though, so I really can't complain too much. (For color reference, the background is peach.)


----------



## slytheringirl

mandaluv1119 said:


> Ahhh! She's here  The soft violet color and blue interior are impossibly beautiful (and not so pale as to be impractical) and it came impeccably packaged. My only tiny gripe is that this colorway costs $40 more than the black or pink but has a plastic zipper (the others have a metal zipper; the logo and zipper pull are metal). I love the tonal exterior and contrasting interior, though, so I really can't complain too much. (For color reference, the background is peach.)
> 
> View attachment 5307549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307552



Gorgeous


----------



## lill_canele

mandaluv1119 said:


> Ahhh! She's here  The soft violet color and blue interior are impossibly beautiful (and not so pale as to be impractical) and it came impeccably packaged. My only tiny gripe is that this colorway costs $40 more than the black or pink but has a plastic zipper (the others have a metal zipper; the logo and zipper pull are metal). I love the tonal exterior and contrasting interior, though, so I really can't complain too much. (For color reference, the background is peach.)
> 
> View attachment 5307549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307552



Love how you can see the blue interior with the zip wallet.   
Can't really see it in the cardholder lol.
But it feels so soft and plush! I've definitely enjoyed mine so far.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

lill_canele said:


> A little preparation for spring~
> 
> View attachment 5288396


Looooove


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Added these three lovely items in January and just ordered another something-something I'll be revealing this week. - puffer jacket / scarf and sneakers.


----------



## MiaKing

Strep2031 said:


> Still taking advantage of the 10% cash back from Rakuten. Saks is also running their gift card promotion. I am loving the detailing on Burberry’s outerwear.
> View attachment 5174325
> View attachment 5174326
> View attachment 5174327



I know it's been a while but don't you mind to share how does it fit? I have their trench in size 8 US and it's too big already. I'm 5'8" 130 pounds and wonder what size should I get. Really appreciate any feedback


----------



## Strep2031

MiaKing said:


> I know it's been a while but don't you mind to share how does it fit? I have their trench in size 8 US and it's too big already. I'm 5'8" 130 pounds and wonder what size should I get. Really appreciate any feedback


Hi. The fit is perfect. I’m 5’2 and wear a size 6 (and at times a size 8 depending on designer) and the Medium fits perfectly. I can wear with a long sleeve turtleneck comfortably.


----------



## MiaKing

Thank You! Based on your feedback and my experience with their trench coat I ordered small and seems like it should be good. We will see today  can't wait


----------



## MiaKing

My new to me pouch to rotate with my LV pochette. It's so beautiful and quality is AMAZING! bought it used but it basically looks brand new to me. Soo happy  if the chain would be completely removable that would be dream come true but well...


----------



## IntheOcean

MiaKing said:


> View attachment 5336293
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me pouch to rotate with my LV pochette. It's so beautiful and quality is AMAZING! bought it used but it basically looks brand new to me. Soo happy  if the chain would be completely removable that would be dream come true but well...


Pretty little pouch! Congrats.


----------



## Pinkie*

MiaKing said:


> View attachment 5336293
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me pouch to rotate with my LV pochette. It's so beautiful and quality is AMAZING! bought it used but it basically looks brand new to me. Soo happy  if the chain would be completely removable that would be dream come true but well...


So cute


----------



## Designer Patroit

I was at the Tampa International Mall, and spotted this beauty. I walked way, but not for long Merry Christmas 2021.  It is beyond!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My $20.00 Burberry tote. I only bought it a few days ago but it feels like it's been with me forever. If anybody believes in the law of attraction I manifested this!


----------



## TraGiv

My new sneakers match perfectly with my crossbody bags. But I think they go best with the brown crossbody. I can’t wait to wear them this spring.


----------



## Mapia57

TraGiv said:


> My new sneakers match perfectly with my crossbody bags. But I think they go best with the brown crossbody. I can’t wait to wear them this spring.
> 
> View attachment 5339922


Oh wow! Love the sneakers as well as the bags! They all go so well together
Enjoy!


----------



## TraGiv

Mapia57 said:


> Oh wow! Love the sneakers as well as the bags! They all go so well together
> Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Moxisox

Added the belt bag to my collection


----------



## Designer Patroit

SakuraSakura said:


> My $20.00 Burberry tote. I only bought it a few days ago but it feels like it's been with me forever. If anybody believes in the law of attraction I manifested this!
> 
> View attachment 5338643


How can one score this beauty for 20?


----------



## jaskg144

I've been loving the late 00s hobo bag style recently and am considering this beautiful studded Hoxton. It's in brand new condition with dust bag. I remember my mum buying something from this collection when it first came out (she still has it). What do you all think? It's a great price too!


----------



## maria28

Hat arrived today


----------



## emmui

mandaluv1119 said:


> Ahhh! She's here  The soft violet color and blue interior are impossibly beautiful (and not so pale as to be impractical) and it came impeccably packaged. My only tiny gripe is that this colorway costs $40 more than the black or pink but has a plastic zipper (the others have a metal zipper; the logo and zipper pull are metal). I love the tonal exterior and contrasting interior, though, so I really can't complain too much. (For color reference, the background is peach.)
> 
> View attachment 5307549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307552


Hi! How’s your Lola wallet holding up so far? I’m thinking of getting the Camel colour but not sure about the durability of lambskin


----------



## mandaluv1119

emmui said:


> Hi! How’s your Lola wallet holding up so far? I’m thinking of getting the Camel colour but not sure about the durability of lambskin


So far so good! It's pretty much the only wallet I've used since I got it 3.5 months ago, and the lambskin is holding up well (I treated it with Apple Garde). The enamel on the logo is a tiny bit chipped around the edge in one place, but that wouldn't be a problem for the camel colorway. For reference, I definitely don't baby my purses/SLGs, but I'm not particularly hard on them, either. I just live my life and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## pinkrose398

I got this classic Chelsea trench for an incredible steal, brand new with tags from 24S for just C$1000 after discounts and credits. It was the only one left and it’s two sizes over my normal Burberry size but it ended up fitting pretty well. It has enough room for me to layer underneath. I have a 10 year old Kensington trench in Sand that I’ve worn nonstop for the last 10 years but I’ve put on some weight so I’ve been hoping to add another Burberry trench to my collection. I’m thrilled that I was able to get this for such a good price!

24S was running a 22% off promo last week with the code MAY22, then Rakuten had 10% cashback at the same time (it only issued me 4% right now but I'm following up on the other 6%), and Amex Canada is doing an offer where you get 15% credit back on purchases at 24S. Lastly, I had a $200 credit in my account. All of that got my coat down to this amazing price.

24S didn't include a hanger or dust cover though, which is a big unfortunate.


----------



## IntheOcean

Purchased this baby a few days ago!  A decade old, but in really good condition and just as gorgeous as the day she was born


----------



## _vee

My first Burberry purchase!! Loving this bucket hat


----------



## Mapia57

Wow! Love it!!


----------



## TraGiv

_vee said:


> My first Burberry purchase!! Loving this bucket hat
> 
> View attachment 5427547


Love it!


----------



## _vee

Got bit by the Burberry bug.  Classic Check Cashmere Scarf

I’m ready for the fall


----------



## meliss23

jaskg144 said:


> I've been loving the late 00s hobo bag style recently and am considering this beautiful studded Hoxton. It's in brand new condition with dust bag. I remember my mum buying something from this collection when it first came out (she still has it). What do you all think? It's a great price too!
> View attachment 5366449


I love this!!! Go for it.


----------



## tearex

Saw this sanitizer holder on sale and couldn't resist.


----------



## Addy

tearex said:


> Saw this sanitizer holder on sale and couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 5572348


That is too stinking cute!


----------



## jaskg144

I'm on a little bit of a Prorsum throwback buying spree and finally found this beautiful skirt that I had seen years ago and fell in love with. Also from the same collection, this gorgeous perspex python belt   can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## TraGiv

I was going between the backpack or bum bag to match my sneakers and slides. I decided on the bum bag.


----------



## jaskg144

Added some more Prorsum pieces to my collection  . I used Wayback Machine to go back in time on the Burberry website to find the items I couldn't find on Vogue. I purchased this gorgeous wool skirt, this fun wool t-shirt (both pre-fall 2013) and now this beautiful mohair sweater from pre-fall 2011. Absolutely love the whole look with the sweater, belt and beautiful maxi skirt  Christopher really is a genius and did so well at Burberry. I miss him! I've been scouring eBay and other sites daily for newly listed Prorsum pieces, so if anyone sees anything cool... please message me!!


----------



## IntheOcean

jaskg144 said:


> Added some more Prorsum pieces to my collection  . I used Wayback Machine to go back in time on the Burberry website to find the items I couldn't find on Vogue. I purchased this gorgeous wool skirt, this fun wool t-shirt (both pre-fall 2013) and now this beautiful mohair sweater from pre-fall 2011. Absolutely love the whole look with the sweater, belt and beautiful maxi skirt  Christopher really is a genius and did so well at Burberry. I miss him! I've been scouring eBay and other sites daily for newly listed Prorsum pieces, so if anyone sees anything cool... please message me!!
> 
> View attachment 5597794
> View attachment 5597795
> View attachment 5597796


I've been slowly growing more and more in love with Burberry RTW. Beautiful pieces! Love the T-shirt and Cara's look, too.


----------



## maria28

Took my 16 year old son shopping yesterday to mark the milestone finishing GCSE’s & starting Sixth form.

He tried on a few items & at the end opted for the car coat.


----------



## Efenig91

So excited for it to cool down so I can rock this jacket! I’ve always wanted a Burberry puffer  I even got some Fendi boots to go with it


----------



## TraGiv

I’m so happy to add a jacket, hat and pouch to my Burberry collection. I’m looking to add a small wallet next and my Burberry collection will be complete for now.


----------



## costarica6

My latest acquisitions.  Got them because it matches my new car.  I need help!!


----------



## Kylie M

Has anyone looked at the mini bowling bag and what fits inside? 

It's so cute!!


----------



## Kylie M

Too cute I had too!! I've not purchased from Burberry for a very long time. Love it and ticks all the boxes!!! Mini Bowling Bag xxx


----------



## costarica6

costarica6 said:


> My latest acquisitions.  Got them because it matches my new car.  I need help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639519
> View attachment 5639526


Thanks!


----------



## RosiePenners

Hi all! So I purchased this gorgeous Burberry Chelsea trench in honey, absolutely love it BUT, I’ve sent it back for an exchange because the stitching behind the collar looks terrible. Does anyone’s coat have this on the back of the collar?


----------



## themolarbear

Burberry backpack!!! In love


----------

